# "Bhangra Dancing"



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

The term Bhaṅgṛā refers to the traditional dance from the Indian subcontinent originating in the Majha area of the Punjab region.

I first encountered Bhangra dancing whilst watching the closing ceremonies of the London 2012 Olympics during Eric Idle's performance of "Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life" -

He appears at the 2:30 mark and the Bhangra dancing begins at the 4:40 mark -






Here are two really first-rate examples -











Strangely catchy tunes combined with precision dance steps... How little we know about the world around us...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Interesting fusion of soca music with bhangra -






Divided by ocean-spanning continents... united by synchronized dance moves...

Bhangra and Scottish Dancers -


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm of Sri Lankan decent, which has a culture that is very similar to Indian culture so I've engaged in and observed Bhangra dancing before.

I think the music is uninteresting, but it is fun, but I'm not big on dancing since I'm not very skilled at it.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sydney, thanks for posting the examples of Bhangra dance; it was new to me. I enjoy seeing dance from other cultures--some you like, some I like, some he or she likes. There have been several threads on southeast Asian classical dance; also I posted an example of traditional Tutsi (Watusi) dance, taken from the old film version of _King Solomon's Mines_ but quite authentic when compared with documentary footage from the 1950s. Dance: let's continue to post on dance now and again; some of it is pretty amazing and exciting stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Sydney, thanks for posting the examples of Bhangra dance; it was new to me. I enjoy seeing dance from other cultures--some you like, some I like, some he or she likes. There have been several threads on southeast Asian classical dance; also I posted an example of traditional Tutsi (Watusi) dance, taken from the old film version of _King Solomon's Mines_ but quite authentic when compared with documentary footage from the 1950s. *Dance: let's continue to post on dance now and again; some of it is pretty amazing and exciting stuff.*


Sure... I take requests - :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Bhangra dancing flash mob -  -


----------

